# Connecting Xbox 360 to Dlink DNS-323 to stream videos



## adamfox (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,
I just purchased an XBox 360 Pro and would like to have it play media files (movies, music, etc) from my *DLink DNS 323 *NAS. The firmware on 
NAS is v1.06.

Does anyone know how to do this? I can't see the NAS from my 360. I can't even see my 360 from my MAC.

I have no idea where to start.. any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

